# TiVo Mini v2 is now on TiVo Store



## Arcady

The new version of the TiVo Mini is now on the TiVo Store.

It looks like the only change is that it comes with an RF remote like the Roamio. They also moved the "TiVo Mini" writing on the front from the left to the center.

Still $149.99 with free lifetime service until May 4, 2015.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Good catch. People could definitely miss it.

This appears in the FAQ section, confirming the remote that is otherwise unmentioned:


----------



## adamwsh

Ugh! I literally just ordered one from them last week and received it yesterday. It must be v1 because the logo is on the left. I would think there must be technical differences between them other than the location of the name, and the remote. Right? Anyone know if there are other differences?


----------



## jrtroo

personally, I would return it.


----------



## adamwsh

According to a Tivo rep I just chatted with, it is the same device, except for logo placement, and the remote is the same one that has been shipping with it since it was introduced.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The reps haven't been educated yet.

Other than the RF remote, it appears to be the same thing. The motherboard was redesigned (cost saving move?) but there haven't been any peeps about a performance boost or anything yet.


----------



## bradleys

This is good to know... Funny, I just purchased a new Slide remote w/RF dongle yesterday. My Mini remote doesn't have a back button and that is annoying when using all the great new apps.

I plan to use the older Roamio remote paired to the Mini / RF dongle and the new Slide Remote with Roamio in the living room.

I still think I will pick up a second Mini before the May 4th deadline.


----------



## h2oskierc

Hmmm. I am inside my 30 days. RF is nice. Probably not worth the hassle, though.


----------



## bradleys

h2oskierc said:


> Hmmm. I am inside my 30 days. RF is nice. Probably not worth the hassle, though.


I would say it is - if you use the apps (Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, future)

The older Mini IR remote does not have a back button, and that has become pretty integrated into navigation for this new app ecosystem.

If you want the back button you have three options:


Purhchase a Roamio Remote for $30 and use in IR Mode
Purchase a Slide Remote with RF Dongle for $45
Return your Mini and exchange for the new one (Shipping Cost)


----------



## tarheelblue32

h2oskierc said:


> Hmmm. I am inside my 30 days. RF is nice. Probably not worth the hassle, though.


You could try calling up TiVo and ask for a free Roamio RF remote with the dongle to use with the Mini. If you threaten to return the Mini without it, they might give it to you.


----------



## bradleys

tarheelblue32 said:


> You could try calling up TiVo and ask for a free Roamio RF remote with the dongle.


They might just do that to avoid the restocking headaches... That is a great idea tarheel!

The dongle will work with the standard Roamio remote, so they may try to negotiate you down a little...


----------



## davezatz

I just spoke to a TiVo contact in the sales/marketing group. They tell me the Mini is the same, they are just bundling the Roamio RF remote. A reader of my site had an online chat that with an agent who says the remote only works in IR mode with the Mini. So if that's all true, it kind of sucks. 

We know a new RF Mini was being worked on given the FCC filing, so are the out of Premiere remotes but haven't cleared all the Mini hardware yet? And maybe TiVo should update their listing that led reasonable people astray.


----------



## tarheelblue32

davezatz said:


> I just spoke to a TiVo contact in the sales/marketing group. They tell me the Mini is the same, they are just bundling the Roamio RF remote. A reader of my site had an online chat that with an agent who says the remote only works in IR mode with the Mini. So if that's all true, it kind of sucks.
> 
> We know a new RF Mini was being worked on given the FCC filing, so are the out of Premiere remotes but haven't cleared all the Mini hardware yet? And maybe TiVo should update their listing that led reasonable people astray.


TiVo's CSRs have a history of making incorrect statements. It seems unlikely to me that the RF remote can only be used in IR mode with the new Mini, since the TiVo website says the new Mini comes with "1 standard TiVo Roamio RF remote" with no qualification that you can't use the RF remote as an RF remote. I thank that would be a very deceptive statement if you could only use the RF remote in IR mode.


----------



## davezatz

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems unlikely to me that the RF remote can only be used in IR mode with the new Mini, since the TiVo website says the new Mini comes with "1 standard TiVo Roamio RF remote". That would be a very deceptive statement if you could only use the RF remote in IR mode.


Yeah, I'm not feeling good about any of it. I almost don't want to believe the two TiVo employees and see for myself. But we have seen similar web marketing mishaps before - remember how the Roamio OTA did/did't work with Minis and did/didn't offer Lifetime?


----------



## Arcady

The reason I noticed the new Mini is because TiVo took down their whole online store last night. They went through the trouble to change the graphic for the Mini on several pages of the site, including the store menu. The box with the logo in the center matches the leaked FCC pictures we already saw, so I'm going to assume this is the hardware with the RF receiver in it.


----------



## davezatz

Arcady said:


> I'm going to assume this is the hardware with the RF receiver in it.


Which brave sould will make a purchase and confirm for us? If it was just the CSR, I would have come to the same conclusion as you. But the guy I called in Alviso (verus outsourced, remote support agent) _should _know the answer given his role. :/


----------



## bradleys

davezatz said:


> Yeah, I'm not feeling good about any of it. I almost don't want to believe the two TiVo employees and see for myself. But we have seen similar web marketing mishaps before - remember how the Roamio OTA did/did't work with Minis and did/didn't offer Lifetime?


I "almost" do believe it... With the new apps the Back button has become pretty important. And if they haven't integrated RF into the new Mini yet, it makes sense that they would simply start shipping with the standard Roamio remote.

Both for inventory and functionality reasons. That said, you would think they would at least include the RF dongle.


----------



## h2oskierc

I bought my mini at Best Buy. I see a store near me has stock again. Do we know if there would be a way to tell by the box? I'll go check it out on my lunch break and see what they have there. I wonder if they would update the photos on the new boxes?


----------



## Arcady

h2oskierc said:


> I bought my mini at Best Buy. I see a store near me has stock again. Do we know if there would be a way to tell by the box? I'll go check it out on my lunch break and see what they have there. I wonder if they would update the photos on the new boxes?


The original mini was model TCDA92000. The new one is supposed to be model TCDA93000.


----------



## h2oskierc

Arcady said:


> The original mini was model TCDA92000. The new one is supposed to be model TCDA93000.


Then Best Buy still has the old ones. I suppose they have a warehouse of inventory to sell through first before they stock the RF ones.

I'll try calling TiVo. Can't imagine I will get too far, but worth a shot.

I haven't played around with any of the apps. Can someone elaborate on the back button? (or should I start a new thread for that?)


----------



## tarheelblue32

h2oskierc said:


> I haven't played around with any of the apps. Can someone elaborate on the back button? (or should I start a new thread for that?)


I think the instant replay button on the remote will perform the same function as the back button in the apps, so you are able to work around not having a back button on the Premiere remote.


----------



## Random User 7

Let the price drops begin on the old style.

edit

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-02/tivo-mini-updated-with-rf-remote/



> UPDATE! TiVo has informed me that this is NOT a new Mini. They have merely bundled the Roamio RF/IR remote with the existing Mini hardware. Therefore, as the support transcript in the comments below indicates, the updated remote will only work in IR mode. So please go cancel your orders and lets hope whenever new Mini hardware really hits, it also possesses WiFi. Original article follows.


----------



## h2oskierc

Think the price will drop? Seems like a pretty quiet change to me. I'll bet they hope the average user has no clue.

If the price of the "old" one goes under $100, I'd spring for one more, especially with lifetime service.


----------



## tarheelblue32

h2oskierc said:


> Think the price will drop? Seems like a pretty quiet change to me. I'll bet they hope the average user has no clue.
> 
> If the price of the "old" one goes under $100, I'd spring for one more, especially with lifetime service.


I agree that TiVo seems to be keeping this pretty quiet and is downplaying the differences between the two models. I will be interested to hear from someone who buys one of these Minis from TiVo as to whether or not they actually have RF built in. My guess is that they really do, but TiVo has told the CSRs to say they don't in order to try to keep the retail prices of the old units from dropping.

It seems silly that they would include an RF remote without the ability to use it in RF mode. And the only change they make to the Mini itself is the placement of the "TiVo Mini" text from off-center to center? It just seems too incredible to believe.


----------



## h2oskierc

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems silly that they would include an RF remote without the ability to use it in RF mode. And the only change they make to the Mini itself is the placement of the "TiVo Mini" text from off-center to center? It just seems too incredible to believe.


From a manufacturing standpoint, it is probably cheaper for them to manufacture and ship one remote, so I guess that makes a little sense to me. Moving the location of the text is what bothers me the most. I'm no expert in product manufacturing, but I would think that move costs some money. Why do it?


----------



## tarheelblue32

h2oskierc said:


> From a manufacturing standpoint, it is probably cheaper for them to manufacture and ship one remote, so I guess that makes a little sense to me. Moving the location of the text is what bothers me the most. I'm no expert in product manufacturing, but I would think that move costs some money. Why do it?


Exactly. I can't believe they would go through the trouble of moving the text on the exterior of the box unless they were actually changing something else inside the box.


----------



## davezatz

tarheelblue32 said:


> Exactly. I can't believe they would go through the trouble of moving the text on the exterior of the box unless they were actually changing something else inside the box.


Unless they've updated the the enclosures and product packaging, but are done with Premiere-style remote and still have original Mini board inventory that they need to unload. TiVo works in mysterious ways.

As a reminder, a source originally told me they were targeting March for an RF Mini and then the promotional pricing was bumped out to May. Who knows how or if these things are play, but fyi.


----------



## h2oskierc

davezatz said:


> As a reminder, a source originally told me they were targeting March for an RF Mini and then the promotional pricing was bumped out to May. Who knows how or if these things are play, but fyi.


Are you thinking the $149.99 w/ Free Lifetime goes away once they are ready to ship Minis with RF capabilities, then?


----------



## davezatz

h2oskierc said:


> Are you thinking the $149.99 w/ Free Lifetime goes away once they are ready to ship Minis with RF capabilities, then?


I don't think the two are related, but I don't have any intel one way or another and put that variable out there as a public service.  Now if a new Mini had other features, like a faster processor or WiFi (which has *not* shown up in FCC filing), I could see the price bumping up. TiVo is obviously is keeping their options open by giving the pricing a (revised) end date.


----------



## leo38cheng

any advice would be appreciated: I have a local retailer willing to sell me the old tivo mini for $120(tax included) --- should I pick those up --- or should I buy the the newer ones? What's the difference besides the remote? 

Thanks!


----------



## JWhites

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Good catch. People could definitely miss it.
> 
> This appears in the FAQ section, confirming the remote that is otherwise unmentioned:


What's funny is that they didn't update the Mini spec PDF and QuickStart PDF with the new images or mention the RF function, heck the copyrights are still 2013 and 2012. lol


----------



## h2oskierc

Seems like a good deal to me. $120 with lifetime service.

Apparently the "new" minis are the same, just come with a different remote. It appears that while it comes with an RF remote, the Mini box itself doesn't support RF, so the remote is used in IR mode. My guess is the product number stays the same.


----------



## Arcady

> So please go cancel your orders and lets hope whenever new Mini hardware really hits, it also possesses WiFi.


Yeah, no. They will never put WiFi in the Mini.


----------



## JWhites

You know what's funny is that they still haven't updated the FAQ for the Mini. It still says Premieres do not use dynamic tuner allocation even though it has for sound a year or so.


----------



## Arcady

The FAQ also says "the remote in the TiVo App cannot control TiVo Mini." This is no longer true.

There are many other misleading or confusing things in that FAQ.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Arcady said:


> There are many other misleading or confusing things in that FAQ.


Such as it saying that 8 Minis can be associated with 1 host DVR, when I think they have raised it to 11.


----------



## usc-fan

Why do people think another mini coming out soon?

I just order this "new" one off the website. At check out its label " mini 2". 


RA9300 TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo Streaming Device Leo3


Crazy timing I just switch to tivo this week. Now to return other minis to amazon.


----------



## Arcady

Does your order receipt list a model number? Or in your tivo.com account does it list a model number there?


----------



## tarheelblue32

usc-fan said:


> Why do people think another mini coming out soon?
> 
> I just order this "new" one off the website. At check out its label " mini 2".
> 
> RA9300 TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo Streaming Device Leo3
> 
> Crazy timing I just switch to tivo this week. Now to return other minis to amazon.


When you get it, please report back and confirm that it has the RF receiver built in. I'm guessing that it will.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Arcady said:


> Does your order receipt list a model number? Or in your tivo.com account does it list a model number there?


I think the "RA9300" kind of gives it away that this is the TCDA93000 Mini we have been waiting for. I know I've seen the "old" TCDA92000 Mini referred to as "RA9200" before.


----------



## usc-fan

Edit: beaten

Also I will report back but it wont be until monday before it gets to my house.



Arcady said:


> Does your order receipt list a model number? Or in your tivo.com account does it list a model number there?


I looked but I do not see a full model number.

Only item number of RA9300. Seems to match fcc website TCDA93000.

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...=N&application_id=437495&fcc_id=TGN-TCDA93000


----------



## Arcady

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dcline414

Hmm... The new unopened Mini I bought from an eBay store will be delivered tomorrow. I wonder how soon B&M stores will get the new model so I can do a no receipt exchange.


----------



## davezatz

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the "RA9300" kind of gives it away that this is the TCDA93000 Mini we have been waiting for. I know I've seen the "old" TCDA92000 Mini referred to as "RA9200" before.


Wow, it was be crazy but typical I guess that one part of TiVo has no idea what the other is doing.


----------



## leo38cheng

should I get this one or the old one?


----------



## trip1eX

leo38cheng said:


> should I get this one or the old one?


new one unless you want, or don't care about having, a different remote that isn't RF.

And if you want the old one. I'll sell you mine. A few months old.


----------



## lomet

Arcady said:


> The FAQ also says "the remote in the TiVo App cannot control TiVo Mini." This is no longer true. . . .


Huh. I didn't realize that had changed. I'll have to check that out tonight, thanks.


----------



## dcline414

Interesting that on the mobile site only the photos are updated&#8212;no mention of Mini 2 or RF remote.


----------



## Dan203

It lists 1080p in the video output list. Does this mean it supports 1080p like the Roamio? Or just 1080p/24 pass through like the old Mini?


----------



## h2oskierc

Dan203 said:


> It lists 1080p in the video output list. Does this mean it supports 1080p like the Roamio? Or just 1080p/24 pass through like the old Mini?


Or, another update coming up?


----------



## Dan203

I don't think the old hardware supports 1080p so they can't just enable it via an update. The new hardware might though.


----------



## dcline414

Dan203 said:


> It lists 1080p in the video output list. Does this mean it supports 1080p like the Roamio? Or just 1080p/24 pass through like the old Mini?


What is the distinction here? What 1080P source video does it pass through?

If I watch a 1080P Netflix movie on the original mini, what resolution should I expect?


----------



## Dan203

Pass through only works for streaming services (and maybe videos copied to the TiVo that happen to be 1080p/24). It passes through the original signal to the TV but as soon as you return to the menus the signal reverts to one of the other options. Currently there are two ways to handle everything else. You can check multiple resolutions, in which case the TiVo just passes through anything at that resolution to your TV. This works fine but it causes most TVs to go through a little resync freakout every time you play a video that doesn't use the same resolution as the menus. The other option is to only check one, in which case the TiVo converts all content, including the menus, to that resolution. This prevents the freakout and, in my opinion, works best.

On the Mini you only have the option for 720p or 1080i, which means if you have a 1080p TV you either have to choose 720p which causes 1080i content to be deinterlaced and downresed on the TiVo and then upresed on the TV, causing quality loss. Or you can choose 1080i which causes 720p content to be upresed and interlaced by the TiVo and then deinterlaced on the TV, causing a loss of quality. Both of these also cause a quality loss in the menus making text harder to read.

With 1080p output 1080i content is simply deinterlaced by the TiVo and your TV does nothing. 720p content is upresed by the TiVo and your TV does nothing. And the menus are rendered at native 1080p for maximum quality. It results in a lot less processing on all signals and quality that's equivalent to the native resolution option but without the little TV freakout every time.


----------



## strangedesign

I just got off the phone with Tivo Tech Support and then also Billing. Both of them told me that yes it is new hardware but couldn't confirm if there were any new features other than inclusion of RF remote support without the need for the dongle. You also do get the new RF remote which can be configured to use separate frequencies so you can "pair" each remote to a mini or if you were so inclined have a single remote control multiple mini's.

Now lucky for me I was still within my 30 day return window but just barely. So good news I could do a return and get the new models. The bad news was I had to deactivate my current ones today so I will be without Tivo's in all but our family room where our Roamio is.

If I see anything else that is different after I get them next week I will provide an update.


----------



## usc-fan

wow good news. 

Guess i will be returning the minis i brought back to amazon. It worth $20 to get the new one IMO off tivo.com


----------



## COBeav

I just sent back my three to Amazon four days after receiving them. Cost $20 more per Mini when ordered directly from Tivo, but I didn't want to wait until they started showing up at retailers.


----------



## Arcady

IMO $20 extra is worth it just for the RF remote.


----------



## usc-fan

COBeav said:


> I just sent back my three to Amazon four days after receiving them. Cost $20 more per Mini when ordered directly from Tivo, but I didn't want to wait until they started showing up at retailers.


Yeah i have been debating over ordering the rest from tivo direct. I dont need them right away as we only use 2x tv. But i need one for the guest bedroom one day. But worry they are going to increase the price after the other retailers clear out old stock of mini v1.

How long do you guys think until amazon get the new ones?


----------



## dcline414

Arcady said:


> IMO $20 extra is worth it just for the RF remote.


Talked it over with my wife and decided to keep the v1 we just received todaynot worth the time or hassle, much less any cost difference, to get an updated remote.

Honestly, we liked the Premiere remote better than the Roamio, but it doesn't really matter since we have 3 spare harmony remotes lying around that work infinitely better than any Tivo remote ever could.

I just hope there isn't some *meaningful* improvement other than a new remote that isn't as good as the old one.


----------



## leo38cheng

anyone know when retailers will be getting the new stock? I'm looking to buy 4 of these.

Anyone have any details on the "improvements" other than the remote?


----------



## randrake

dcline414 said:


> Talked it over with my wife and decided to keep the v1 we just received todaynot worth the time or hassle, much less any cost difference, to get an updated remote.
> 
> Honestly, we liked the Premiere remote better than the Roamio, but it doesn't really matter since we have 3 spare harmony remotes lying around that work infinitely better than any Tivo remote ever could.
> 
> I just hope there isn't some *meaningful* improvement other than a new remote that isn't as good as the old one.


Yes if it's just remote change, then I'll keep my v1. I actually have a spare Roamio remote already that I use. So it would have to be more changes for me to do an exchange.


----------



## leo38cheng

randrake said:


> Yes if it's just remote change, then I'll keep my v1. I actually have a spare Roamio remote already that I use. So it would have to be more changes for me to do an exchange.


is there anyway to confirm the change is only in the remote? Just want to make sure there are no other changes in hardware


----------



## Dan203

Once someone actually has one in hand they'll be able to check for other potential features. I don't think anyone has actually got one yet.


----------



## leo38cheng

Dan203 said:


> Once someone actually has one in hand they'll be able to check for other potential features. I don't think anyone has actually got one yet.


Spoke with a Tivo Rep -- they say it's faster ... not sure how true that is.


----------



## tarheelblue32

leo38cheng said:


> Spoke with a Tivo Rep -- they say it's faster ... not sure how true that is.


Well, considering that half the stuff that TiVo reps say about a new product usually turns out to be wrong, I'd be cautious about believing that.


----------



## dcline414

leo38cheng said:


> Spoke with a Tivo Rep -- they say it's faster ... not sure how true that is.


This is kind of what I would expect, even though I might regret keeping our new v1 if it's a big improvement. Still, the mini hardware is obviously better than the Premiere's since it received the new update with the latest features at the same time as Roamio, while Premiere must be struggling to keep up, hence the delays.

However since they've gone to the trouble of refreshing the shell (even if just the logo move) and added RF capabilities, they probably upgraded other components to avoid needing another refresh when the original specs are as dated as the Premiere's are now.

But they aren't touting the update at all, so it is probably just the same mainboard with a slightly faster processor and an RF chip added.


----------



## Arcady

It is not the same motherboard. The pictures in the FCC filing show a completely new board. Unfortunately, the main chip is covered with heat sink compound and cannot be identified from the pictures. Many of the smaller chips are too small to read the numbers.

When someone gets a unit, we will know more. I don't trust anything TiVo says at this point.


----------



## lomet

Arcady said:


> The FAQ also says "the remote in the TiVo App cannot control TiVo Mini." This is no longer true. . . .


I have tried this again, and still cannot control the Mini, at least with the Android app. It tells me that it requires a Roamio or Premiere, but not a Mini. Am I missing something?

Looking forward to an RF Mini.


----------



## steve_togo

Arcady said:


> It is not the same motherboard. The pictures in the FCC filing show a completely new board. Unfortunately, the main chip is covered with heat sink compound and cannot be identified from the pictures. Many of the smaller chips are too small to read the numbers.
> 
> When someone gets a unit, we will know more. I don't trust anything TiVo says at this point.


Very true, I doubt if they will even give that kind of info to the support folks. If they do it it will cause a lot of problems with existing customers or TIVO would have to clear their current inventory of the old models at a lower cost than the newer ones.


----------



## Dan203

lomet said:


> I have tried this again, and still cannot control the Mini, at least with the Android app. It tells me that it requires a Roamio or Premiere, but not a Mini. Am I missing something?
> 
> Looking forward to an RF Mini.


I think this is a bug in the Android app. It works in iOS.


----------



## lomet

Dan203 said:


> I think this is a bug in the Android app. It works in iOS.


Thanks, I will drag out my iPad to give it a try.


----------



## Arcady

Do you have network remote control turned on on the TiVo?


----------



## h2oskierc

Arcady said:


> Do you have network remote control turned on on the TiVo?


The Mini or the Host? I don't have the option on my Android phone/tablet either...


----------



## Arcady

You have to enable it on each TiVo that you want to control from the app. I had to turn it on for the Mini to control the Mini. I use the iOS app and it works. If it doesn't work with the setting turned on at the TiVo, then I guess the Android version is broken.


----------



## h2oskierc

Thanks, I will have to take a look at the settings. To be honest, I don't know that I have ever looked at the settings menu on my Mini.

I never enabled it on the Roamio, but I wonder if the streaming setup did that automatically.


----------



## dcline414

h2oskierc said:


> Thanks, I will have to take a look at the settings. To be honest, I don't know that I have ever looked at the settings menu on my Mini.
> 
> I never enabled it on the Roamio, but I wonder if the streaming setup did that automatically.


I never had to turn it on in the settings for our Roamio, so I guess the default setting is on. The default setting for the mini we just set up was definitely off, which I noticed when setting up the TV power/input settings.

Just navigate to the remote settings and select network remotethe only setting was on/off and then confirm that the network the mini is connected to must be secure.


----------



## leo38cheng

did anyone get their new mini yet?


----------



## usc-fan

Getting mine today.


----------



## leo38cheng

please do review!!! thanks!


----------



## sbiller

I now have confirmation from a well placed source within TiVo that the new Mini is indeed new hardware that communicates via RF with the included RF remote.


----------



## tarheelblue32

sbiller said:


> I now have confirmation from a well placed source within TiVo that the new Mini is indeed new hardware that communicates via RF with the included RF remote.


That's as I expected, but it's nice to have it confirmed from a TiVo insider. Any word on whether there are any other hardware changes/improvements to the Mini other than the integrated RF capabilities?


----------



## sbiller

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's as I expected, but it's nice to have it confirmed from a TiVo insider. Any word on whether there are any other hardware changes/improvements to the Mini other than the integrated RF capabilities?


There are other changes that improve the experience significantly. The insider would not provide me with specifics.


----------



## h2oskierc

sbiller said:


> There are other changes that improve the experience significantly. The insider would not provide me with specifics.


So, being that I am inside my 30 days I should return/replace?


----------



## sbiller

h2oskierc said:


> So, being that I am inside my 30 days I should return/replace?


Hmm... good question. I don't have first hand knowledge about the performance differences. I would say, probably.


----------



## tarheelblue32

h2oskierc said:


> So, being that I am inside my 30 days I should return/replace?


It sounds like it. If I were you I would.


----------



## h2oskierc

Thanks for the heads up sbiller, just ordered a Mini 2 from Tivo.com. Will be interested to see it!


----------



## davezatz

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's as I expected, but it's nice to have it confirmed from a TiVo insider. Any word on whether there are any other hardware changes/improvements to the Mini other than the integrated RF capabilities?


Of course, now we have two conflicting TiVo insiders.  But, a week later, I'd said they're probably all on the *correct* sheet of music. I just ordered one as well, but it won't arrive until next week.


----------



## dcline414

sbiller said:


> There are other changes that improve the experience significantly. The insider would not provide me with specifics.


Not to question the credibility of you or your source, but what (other than RF) could SIGNIFICANTLY improve the experience?

As a new Roamio owner who upgraded from Premiere, I would say that even the step up from Premiere to Roamio is a minimal difference. I just don't see them upgrading the mini to outperform the flagship product, and after the latest software update it already has every feature that the Roamio has.

Maybe I'm just sour that we kept our brand new v1 and might have missed out on something really cool, but I just don't see what room there is for "significant" improvement. Guess we'll know for sure later today or tomorrow when the first ones are delivered.


----------



## sbiller

dcline414 said:


> Not to question the credibility of you or your source, but what (other than RF) could SIGNIFICANTLY improve the experience?
> 
> As a new Roamio owner who upgraded from Premiere, I would say that even the step up from Premiere to Roamio is a minimal difference. I just don't see them upgrading the mini to outperform the flagship product, and after the latest software update it already has every feature that the Roamio has.
> 
> Maybe I'm just sour that we kept our brand new v1 and might have missed out on something really cool, but I just don't see what room there is for "significant" improvement. Guess we'll know for sure later today or tomorrow when the first ones are delivered.


All speculation on my part, but I suspect that it might have a performance boost. Perhaps faster channel changes for live TV as well? I'm wondering it it could support the new power savings features that are available in the Roamio.


----------



## joewom

sbiller said:


> All speculation on my part, but I suspect that it might have a performance boost. Perhaps faster channel changes for live TV as well? I'm wondering it it could support the new power savings features that are available in the Roamio.


mine changes channels faster then I can notice that its slow. So not sure I would notice and improvement here. Its as about as fast as the Roamio now. And it hardly uses any power to have a power saving mode.


----------



## tarheelblue32

joewom said:


> mine changes channels faster then I can notice that its slow. So not sure I would notice and improvement here. Its as about as fast as the Roamio now. And it hardly uses any power to have a power saving mode.


I would appreciate faster channel changes on the Mini. Changing channels on the Mini is noticeably slower to me than on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## joewom

tarheelblue32 said:


> I would appreciate faster channel changes on the Mini. Changing channels on the Mini is noticeably slower to me than on my Roamio Plus.


Its going to because its streaming and needs to buffer the stream. I say that because there is no difference on changing channels on my premier or Roamio.


----------



## leo38cheng

so the new mini is faster than the previous version?


----------



## joewom

leo38cheng said:


> so the new mini is faster than the previous version?


No one knows for sure yet. I highly doubt it but that is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tatergator1

Based on intel/speculation so far, I would not be surprised if the new Mini has a (marginally)more powerful processor. However, the perceivable difference in speed will likely be unnoticeable to most/all users.


----------



## Dan203

Two things that could still improve the experience, more so then speed...

1080p output

MoCa bridging

If it has those I might consider replacing a couple of mine.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

If there's a CPU upgrade, I'd speculate that the BCM7428 might be the chip of choice since that is Broadcom's successor to the Mini1's chip. The 7428 is basically as fast as the Roamio (3000 dmips vs. 2000 dmips of Mini 1.)

That chip also has integrated moca 2.0, but that wouldn't mean much (yet) since most moca networks will fall back to 1.1 for Tivo and moca adapter compatibility.

I'll be pleasantly surprised if the cpu is upgraded. The RF alone should give it some extra responsive snap, so comparable things like app loading times should be checked to make sure.


----------



## h2oskierc

Dan203 said:


> Two things that could still improve the experience, more so then speed...
> 
> 1080p output
> 
> <snip>


Doesn't the FAQ on the Tivo website say 1080p output?


----------



## h2oskierc

See Attached.


----------



## dcline414

h2oskierc said:


> See Attached.


I don't see anything significant that has changed since the original mini specs:


> COMPATIBLE DVRS (4-TUNERS REQUIRED)
> TiVo Roamio and Roamio Plus or Pro
> TiVo Premiere 4 and XL4/Elite
> 
> OUTPUTS
> HDMI, component video, composite video
> 
> VIDEO OUTPUT MODES
> 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p
> 
> AVAILABLE APPS
> Hulu Plus, Netflix, Pandora, Spotify, Live365,
> Youtube, AOL On, Launchpad for TiVo,
> Picasa, Photobucket, Your Music/Photos & Games


Source: Archive.org snapshot from 12/14/2013 
https://web.archive.org/web/20131214152126/https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini


----------



## usc-fan

Setting mine up right now. Rf is not working in set up. Having to use ir. Also no gigabit ethernet....

Can confirm this is the Tivo mini from the fcc its label 9300 and tivo mini in the middle.

Also the box and paperwork has not been updated.


----------



## Dan203

h2oskierc said:


> Doesn't the FAQ on the Tivo website say 1080p output?


It's hard to tell what they're referring to. There are two 1080p options on the Roamio. One is used to upsample the UI and all recorded video to 1080p/60 and the other is used for 1080p/24 pass through from apps. The old Mini had the 1080p/24 pass through option but not the ability to upsample the UI/recordings to 1080p/60. I'm hoping the new Mini has the same option as the Roamio.


----------



## usc-fan

Can confirm it has rf built in!

Also 1080p is labal pass thru only.

It does seem to run faster but my other mini has not been updated. Also I have only had tivo for a couple days so not the best person to judge the speed. I was hoping to do head to head but they are running different firmware.


----------



## trip1eX

RF and new remote alone enough for me to seriously think about updating mine. 

I always have to do double-take when switching between Mini and Roamio because of the different remotes. I use the Guide button a lot and that is the biggest difference that mixes me up.

And one of my Minis is behind tv. Other is in a cabinet behind frosted glass. I don't always aim the current remote properly.


----------



## usc-fan

You could also get the slide remote with the dongle. That would make it rf.


----------



## Arcady

usc-fan said:


> Can confirm it has rf built in!
> 
> Also 1080p is labal pass thru only.


Thanks for the first actual user confirmation that it has RF remote capability! :up:

Do you have any way to confirm if it has MoCA bridging or gigabit ethernet?


----------



## Dan203

usc-fan said:


> Also 1080p is labal pass thru only.




MoCa bridging might still sell it for me though. However I'm not getting my hopes up on that one.


----------



## usc-fan

Arcady said:


> Thanks for the first actual user confirmation that it has RF remote capability! :up:
> 
> Do you have any way to confirm if it has MoCA bridging or gigabit ethernet?


No gigabit. Heading to dinner will test moca bridge later.


----------



## dcline414

So it sounds like a new RF remote and possibly an imperceptible performance improvement (that may actually be attributable to a software update, not hardware).

No wonder marketing was completely uninvolved in the rollout!


----------



## Arcady

To be fair, nothing in the FCC documents hinted at anything more than the RF remote update. I think some of us were just hoping that there would be more to it.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah if it's just the RF remote then I wont bother upgrading. Although I wish TiVo sold a regular remote/dongle combo for people with older Minis or better yet just the dongle on it's own. I have one Mini which I'd like to be RF but I don't have a dongle and I don't want to buy another Slide Pro to get one.


----------



## Arcady

Someone on here was selling the dongles for pretty cheap. Or you can buy from weaknees and pay their silly markups.


----------



## usc-fan

/\ the dongles cannot cost them much since they includes it for free from tivo with slide pro remote


Could not get the moca to bridge ethernet. To even set up moca I had to disconnect the ethernet cable. I was using a netgear moca to connect to the mini and then ethernet to roku. Couldnt get it to do anything. 

I dunno what the trick would be to get it to work. So either user error or it does not support it in hardware/software.


----------



## Arcady

If it isn't gigabit, then it is doubtful that it can do MoCA bridging. (The chipset that does bridging also contains gigabit.)

Thanks for testing it!


----------



## usc-fan

Not gigabit. My switch reports 100mbps


----------



## Arcady

One more question: Did it include an HDMI cable or anything else, other than the remote?


----------



## usc-fan

Arcady said:


> One more question: Did it include an HDMI cable or anything else, other than the remote?


Yes same 6' HDMI cable.

Really the only thing that different is the mini tivo itself and remote. Nothing else that comes with it is new.

Box and everything else is the same as what comes with the old mini. Only way to tell it was new is the sticker on the side of the box. Pictures on box is the old model.

The sku and model on sticker should end 9300 instead of 9200.


----------



## COBeav

I found another difference between the two models. The three previous Minis I had for less than one week all connected to my Roamio without any issues. All three of the new Minis have the dreaded V70 error. I've done the reboot/force call/etc routine about ten times and nothing works.

After reading some of the horror stories regarding others' V70 issues I'm not looking forward to the protracted debug time.


----------



## usc-fan

make sure you "phone home" on the main box. Not just the mini itself.

Knock on wood. I did not have any issues and it updated to the newest firmware unlike the box i bought off amazon. Both were sign up for early access.


----------



## COBeav

usc-fan said:


> make sure you "phone home" on the main box. Not just the mini itself.


I've done it on all boxes multiple times. I'll give it 24 hours before I make the call to support.


----------



## dcline414

COBeav said:


> I've done it on all boxes multiple times. I'll give it 24 hours before I make the call to support.


Support told me to call back after 24 hours when I had issues getting our mini to connect to the Roamio. I don't remember seeing an error code so this may not be the same v70 issue, but I'll share the solution for my issue anyway.

About 8 hours after first attempting to set up the mini I unplugged it, forced a connection on the host Roamio, then rebooted the Roamio once (soft reboot in help menu, not unplugged), plugged the mini back in and everything worked perfectly. YMMV.


----------



## beezer86

COBeav said:


> I've done it on all boxes multiple times. I'll give it 24 hours before I make the call to support.


Change the name of the main tivo eg. Family Room to Living Room. Connect to tivo, change it back to Family Room and connect again.

That fixed my mini error.


----------



## Fofer

Does this new TiVo Mini v2 (with RF) also still support IR, for compatibility with universal remote controls that use IR? Or is it RF only?


----------



## usc-fan

It has ir support also


----------



## bradleys

You can get the RF Dongle from both Amazon and Weaknees, I wish TiVo would offer it along with the standard Roamio remote the same way it comes with the slide.

Amazon has it for $20 

Weaknees has it for $15 (check bottom of the page)

A few weeks ago purchased a new Slide Pro from TiVo with the free dongle. I used the Slide on the Roamio and moved the old Roamio Remote with the RF Dongle to my Premiere... I need another one, but a standard Roamio remote and dongle will cost north of $50 and for that I could just purchase another Slide Remote with free dongle from TiVo.

OR... I could pick an one of the new Mini's and re-purpose the old one for the office TV that doesn't get used very often

I like the new remote - with the OTA apps the "back" button is pretty important. That, and I like a consistent button layout.


----------



## Fofer

bradleys said:


> You can get the RF Dongle from both Amazon and Weaknees, I wish TiVo would offer it along with the standard Roamio remote the same way it comes with the slide.


Not all Slide remotes come with a dongle. I had to specifically request one that got sent to me separately from TiVo.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Slide-Remote-Roamio-DVRs/dp/B00HC2XTMA/
vs.
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Slide-Pro-Remote-Dongle/dp/B00NGXPVLQ


----------



## tarheelblue32

Fofer said:


> Not all Slide remotes come with a dongle. I had to specifically request one that got sent to me separately from TiVo.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Slide-Remote-Roamio-DVRs/dp/B00HC2XTMA/
> vs.
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Slide-Pro-Remote-Dongle/dp/B00NGXPVLQ


I think he was referring to how on the TiVo website, you can select a Slide remote with a dongle for the exact same price as the Slide without the dongle, and that it would be nice if they would do the same thing for the standard Roamio remote.


----------



## Dan203

Looks like Weaknees is just buying them with dongle from TiVo then selling them separate or for an increased cost if bought together. The dongle comes in a separate bag from the remote, so this would be easy to do.


----------



## buckyswider

I just bought a slide pro with dongle from weaknees (via amazon) for 59 bucks. The slide pro for 49 bucks on the tivo site doesn't say anything about a dongle (except that it works with minis with a dongle).


----------



## Arcady

buckyswider said:


> I just bought a slide pro with dongle from weaknees (via amazon) for 59 bucks. The slide pro for 49 bucks on the tivo site doesn't say anything about a dongle (except that it works with minis with a dongle).


When you buy it from TiVo, you can choose Roamio or Premiere/Mini:


----------



## tarheelblue32

buckyswider said:


> I just bought a slide pro with dongle from weaknees (via amazon) for 59 bucks. The slide pro for 49 bucks on the tivo site doesn't say anything about a dongle (except that it works with minis with a dongle).


If you select the "TiVo Premiere or TiVo Mini" option from the drop-down box as shown above, it will ship with the dongle, so you could have saved $10 buying it directly from TiVo's website.


----------



## Arcady

tarheelblue32 said:


> you could have saved $10 buying it directly from TiVo's website.


That's what I thought too, but I have Amazon Prime, so $59.99 is still $59.99. On tivo.com I have to pay tax and shipping, making the total $63.08.


----------



## usc-fan

buckyswider said:


> I just bought a slide pro with dongle from weaknees (via amazon) for 59 bucks. The slide pro for 49 bucks on the tivo site doesn't say anything about a dongle (except that it works with minis with a dongle).


I made the same mistake last week when i brought my tivo.

Like other had said you use the drop down box to select mini and it incls a free dongle.



Arcady said:


> That's what I thought too, but I have Amazon Prime, so $59.99 is still $59.99. On tivo.com I have to pay tax and shipping, making the total $63.08.


Good point!!


----------



## buckyswider

well i guess i'm sorta glad now they don't specify that it comes with a dongle. woulda paid 4 bucks more from them. thanks amazon prime!! :up:


----------



## tarheelblue32

Arcady said:


> That's what I thought too, but I have Amazon Prime, so $59.99 is still $59.99. On tivo.com I have to pay tax and shipping, making the total $63.08.


It also depends on your state. TiVo does not charge tax when shipping to my state, but Amazon does.


----------



## aaronwt

usc-fan said:


> Can confirm it has rf built in!
> 
> Also 1080p is labal pass thru only.
> 
> It does seem to run faster but my other mini has not been updated. Also I have only had tivo for a couple days so not the best person to judge the speed. I was hoping to do head to head but they are running different firmware.


Well I guess that saves me from replacing my existing Minis. If the new one had 1080P60 output, then I would have replaced three of them.


----------



## Dan203

tarheelblue32 said:


> It also depends on your state. TiVo does not charge tax when shipping to my state, but Amazon does.


Depends on the seller. For me Amazon charges tax, but because this is being sold by Wekaness through Amazon it does not.


----------



## Fofer

I'm kind of glad this new one isn't much different from the old one. I just got my Mini in mid-December


----------



## Dan203

Me too.


----------



## tarheelblue32

I still wish I had this new Mini. The Roamio remote is far superior to the Premiere remote. But I'm too cheap to pay the money to replace them before they wear out.


----------



## Dan203

I'm already using a Roamio remote on one and a Slide Pro on the other. The only one that has the old remote is the one in my Wife's office and she doesn't care.


----------



## FORDguy97

Does the new mini list itself as a series 4 (like v1 mini) or series 5 (like roamio) ?

Tivo central -- settings & msg -- acct info / system info

Also, does using the usb rf dongle add any noticeable delay in button presses? Thanks


----------



## Dan203

Using the RF dongle does not result in ay delay that I can perceive.


----------



## usc-fan

Dont think we will see any major upgrades with the mini until the 4k tivo start coming out.



FORDguy97 said:


> Does the new mini list itself as a series 4 (like v1 mini) or series 5 (like roamio) ?
> 
> Tivo central -- settings & msg -- acct info / system info
> 
> Also, does using the usb rf dongle add any noticeable delay in button presses? Thanks


series 4

No delay with rf dongle


----------



## jeremymc7

Interest in seeing if there is any performance or stability differences between the models.


----------



## h2oskierc

Got my mini 2 last night, didn't get to do the setup until this morning. Replaced my Mini with it, so setup was a snap.

RF remote is great. I will probably mount the Mini to the back of my TV and get it out of sight. Not a priority project, though.

I noticed NO performance gains, but never would have complained about the original Mini (once it was setup). I never experienced any of the lag that some people complain about. My house is small, 1200 sqft foundation size, and only 2 floors, so maybe the smaller coax runs help for the MoCA network?

My conclusion is that unless you are in your 30 day window, not worth it. Even then it is questionable... Just not sure it was worth the hassle. My wife will like that both remotes are the same, however.


----------



## sbiller

h2oskierc said:


> Got my mini 2 last night, didn't get to do the setup until this morning. Replaced my Mini with it, so setup was a snap.
> 
> RF remote is great. I will probably mount the Mini to the back of my TV and get it out of sight. Not a priority project, though.
> 
> I noticed NO performance gains, but never would have complained about the original Mini (once it was setup). I never experienced any of the lag that some people complain about. My house is small, 1200 sqft foundation size, and only 2 floors, so maybe the smaller coax runs help for the MoCA network?
> 
> My conclusion is that unless you are in your 30 day window, not worth it. Even then it is questionable... Just not sure it was worth the hassle. My wife will like that both remotes are the same, however.


Thanks for the update!

I would like to see some side-by-side comparisons such as application launch times, start-up times, channel change times, etc. It sounds like there isn't anything noticeable.

I have my new Mini coming on Monday but won't be able to set it up until the following weekend.


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> I would like to see some side-by-side comparisons such as application launch times, start-up times, channel change times, etc. It sounds like there isn't anything noticeable.
> 
> I have my new Mini coming on Monday but won't be able to set it up until the following weekend.


Mine's coming today, but I won't have time to set it up next to a second TV and Mini 1 until probably mid week next week or next weekend. Also, whatever other enhancements it may possess may not be active right away? Who knows... I'll be satisfied with less buzzing and a better seated power cable.


----------



## Arcady

davezatz said:


> I'll be satisfied with less buzzing and a better seated power cable.


If your TiVo Mini buzzes, it is defective. Another poster here stated that TiVo replaced their AC adapter and the buzzing went away.

None of my three units make buzzing sounds. One of them has a slightly loose power plug. (It has never fallen out or anything.)


----------



## Fofer

No buzzing at all here with my v1 TiVo Mini. And I'm sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## steve_togo

Do we have a time line as to when will this be available from bestbuy or any other retailers.


----------



## tarheelblue32

steve_togo said:


> Do we have a time line as to when will this be available from bestbuy or any other retailers.


Probably whenever they run out of stock on the old Mini.


----------



## steve_togo

So is the sku or anything is different so it will make the searching easier


----------



## Arcady

steve_togo said:


> So is the sku or anything is different so it will make the searching easier


Original TiVo Mini (TCDA92000)
Version 2 TiVo Mini (TCDA93000)


----------



## HazelW

So it defiantly has rf built in? Early reports did not think so.


----------



## Arcady

Several people here have reported built-in RF and included RF remote in the new 93000 (v2) Mini.


----------



## kazak99

I received my Tivo Mini today. It is marked as Model: TCDA93000. I have tried using the "TiVo+Green D" to change my remote to RF mode, but it does not go to RF mode. It stays in IR mode.

The Mini remote is identical in appearance and button selections as my Tivo Roamio Basic remote.

Unless there is another way to switch the remote to RF, it doesn't appear to do it.


----------



## kazak99

kazak99 said:


> I received my Tivo Mini today. It is marked as Model: TCDA93000. I have tried using the "TiVo+Green D" to change my remote to RF mode, but it does not go to RF mode. It stays in IR mode.
> 
> The Mini remote is identical in appearance and button selections as my Tivo Roamio Basic remote.
> 
> Unless there is another way to switch the remote to RF, it doesn't appear to do it.


I called Tivo about this. We did a global reset to the remote by holding the Tivo+TV Pwr button until the red light stayed on. Then hit Thumbs Down three times and then Enter (red light went off). Then the "TiVo+Green D" and the remote changed to RF mode.

Glad it worked!


----------



## davezatz

kazak99 said:


> I received my Tivo Mini today. It is marked as Model: TCDA93000. I have tried using the "TiVo+Green D" to change my remote to RF mode, but it does not go to RF mode. It stays in IR mode.
> 
> The Mini remote is identical in appearance and button selections as my Tivo Roamio Basic remote.
> 
> Unless there is another way to switch the remote to RF, it doesn't appear to do it.


Who knows if the OnePass software update enables anything. The board listed in the 93000 FCC filing had RF onboard and obviously the remote is capable of RF. Presumable they'll take the same language. I didn't do any extensive testing - does the little light on the remote or the Mini show a different color for IR versus RF? I added my new Mini to the priority list, but I won't be able to take another look for a few days.

Update: Doh, posted at the same time another RF confirmation was coming in.


----------



## kazak99

davezatz said:


> Who knows if the OnePass software update enables anything. The board listed in the 93000 FCC filing had RF onboard and obviously the remote is capable of RF. Presumable they'll take the same language. I didn't do any extensive testing - does the little light on the remote or the Mini show a different color for IR versus RF? I added my new Mini to the priority list, but I won't be able to take another look for a few days.
> 
> Update: Doh, posted at the same time another RF confirmation was coming in.


I probably posted the error prematurely, but the info and directions from Tivo may be useful to others if they encounter the same issue.


----------



## h2oskierc

It definitely can use RF for the remote, out of the box. Mine is behind my TV, and I can change the channel from A totally different room.


----------



## Arcady

Amazon.com has the new version of the Mini listed, but not yet in stock: link


----------



## strangedesign

davezatz said:


> Who knows if the OnePass software update enables anything. The board listed in the 93000 FCC filing had RF onboard and obviously the remote is capable of RF. Presumable they'll take the same language. I didn't do any extensive testing - does the little light on the remote or the Mini show a different color for IR versus RF? I added my new Mini to the priority list, but I won't be able to take another look for a few days.
> 
> Update: Doh, posted at the same time another RF confirmation was coming in.


I took 20.4.6 (the OnePass upgrade) on all of the new Mini 2's I just swapped out. I haven't noticed anything new although I haven't done a deep menu by menu sweep.

I have had them running now for about 3 days and really don't notice any difference other than the RF remote which was totally worth the hassle for me to swap out my Mini 1's. The only "bug" I have found so far and it might not even be Mini 2 related is that after the 20.4.6 upgrade the startup video of TiVo walking through different "scenes" is broken and stops in the first scene and goes right to TiVo Central.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

strangedesign said:


> The only "bug" I have found so far and it might not even be Mini 2 related is that after the 20.4.6 upgrade the startup video of TiVo walking through different "scenes" is broken and stops in the first scene and goes right to TiVo Central.


Saw this when I rebooted a Mini 1 the other day. There was an uncomfortably long black screen, the black and white portion of the video finally started, then it cut to T.C.


----------



## steve_togo

strangedesign said:


> I took 20.4.6 (the OnePass upgrade) on all of the new Mini 2's I just swapped out. I haven't noticed anything new although I haven't done a deep menu by menu sweep.
> 
> I have had them running now for about 3 days and really don't notice any difference other than the RF remote which was totally worth the hassle for me to swap out my Mini 1's. The only "bug" I have found so far and it might not even be Mini 2 related is that after the 20.4.6 upgrade the startup video of TiVo walking through different "scenes" is broken and stops in the first scene and goes right to TiVo Central.


How did you swap out, did you buy direct from tivo?


----------



## steve_togo

Arcady said:


> Amazon.com has the new version of the Mini listed, but not yet in stock: link


Thanks, I just bought one recently at bestbuy...
But it is the old version.


----------



## strangedesign

steve_togo said:


> How did you swap out, did you buy direct from tivo?


Yes. I purchased my Mini's in Jan directly from them so I was within my 30 day return window.


----------



## murrays

I literally just hooked up my Mini today and saw this thread. I called Tivo to see what options I have short of returning my Mini to get the RF remote. After some back and forth trying to explain that it would be a hassle for both of us to return the Mini, they offered to send me a slide remote and I'll have to order my own dongle. I asked for the Roamio remote, but I guess I shouldn't complain


----------



## tarheelblue32

murrays said:


> I literally just hooked up my Mini today and saw this thread. I called Tivo to see what options I have short of returning my Mini to get the RF remote. After some back and forth trying to explain that it would be a hassle for both of us to return the Mini, they offered to send me a slide remote and I'll have to order my own dongle. I asked for the Roamio remote, but I guess I shouldn't complain


The Slide remote might come with a dongle included.


----------



## murrays

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Slide remote might come with a dongle included.


I went ahead and ordered the dongle from Weeknees for $15...the order showed "C00260 TiVo Slide Pro Remote" which appears to be the product number without the dongle.

Either way, I'm happy with the transaction other than trying to explain to the CSR why he should give me something


----------



## steve_togo

murrays said:


> I literally just hooked up my Mini today and saw this thread. I called Tivo to see what options I have short of returning my Mini to get the RF remote. After some back and forth trying to explain that it would be a hassle for both of us to return the Mini, they offered to send me a slide remote and I'll have to order my own dongle. I asked for the Roamio remote, but I guess I shouldn't complain


I am confident it does come with a dongle at least mine came with one.


----------



## Fofer

The TiVo Slide remote I got for free from TiVo when I got the Roamio + Lifetime (10 year loyalty deal) did *not* come with a dongle. I had to call them after it arrived, and request one. Thankfully, they obliged.


----------



## h2oskierc

sbiller said:


> I would like to see some side-by-side comparisons such as application launch times, start-up times, channel change times, etc. It sounds like there isn't anything noticeable.


Darn, wish I would have thought of that before I returned the OG Mini.


----------



## eaadams

Zatz is the only pic I can find online of the new mini. So is only exterior change the front logo change?http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-02/tivo-mini-updated-with-rf-remote/


----------



## h2oskierc

Aside from the SKU/Model number on the serial number plate, yes.


----------



## davezatz

h2oskierc said:


> Aside from the SKU/Model number on the serial number plate, yes.


Yeah, yeah on box and bottom of the Mini. Plus my receipt says Mini 2.  I took pictures of that stuff, but it wouldn't be interesting to most and why I only posted the side-by-side.

But, hey, TiVo Mini 2 is also .3 ounces lighter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566302066721968128
Power cable is more snug.


----------



## sbiller

I ran a series of unsophisticated tests on my version 1 Mini and new Mini which arrived a few days ago. Both Mini's were connected to the same television, same video settings, etc. I've added my new Mini to the priority list but it hasn't received the OnePass update yet.

*Old Mini:* 
Software version: 20.4.6-01-6-A92
TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.26
MBT: 50
Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.09.11-1305
Startup: 2:55
Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 6s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
Channel change: 4.7s
Launch Amazon Instant Video: 17.6s
Launch YouTube: 15s, 12s (2...n)
Launch Vudu: 10.8s
Launch Netflix: 13s, 12+s
Launch WTWN: 5s
Launch Opera TV Store: 13s

*New Mini*
Software version: 20.4.5c-01-6-A93
TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.266
MBT: 51
Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.07.08-1005
Startup: 2:30
Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 3.5s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
Channel change: ~3.5s - 4s
Launch Amazon Instant Video: 16s
Launch YouTube: 14s, 13s (2...n)
Launch Vudu: 8s
Launch Netflix: 14s, 12s
Launch WTWN: 5s, 1s (2...n)
Launch Opera TV Store: 13s

*Conclusions/Speculation:* 
I think the new Mini is about 10 to 20% faster than the old Mini depending on the task. It might have a faster graphics rendering engine that could be leveraged by the OTT apps. It possibly has a bit more memory to improve caching and OTT app performance. For example, WTWN populates almost instantly after the first time it is launched. Overall, the new Mini does feel slightly more snappy than the old Mini.


----------



## strangedesign

sbiller said:


> I ran a series of unsophisticated tests on my version 1 Mini and new Mini which arrived a few days ago. Both Mini's were connected to the same television, same video settings, etc. I've added my new Mini to the priority list but it hasn't received the OnePass update yet.
> 
> *Old Mini:*
> Software version: 20.4.6-01-6-A92
> TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
> Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.26
> MBT: 50
> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.09.11-1305
> Startup: 2:55
> Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 6s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
> Channel change: 4.7s
> Launch Amazon Instant Video: 17.6s
> Launch YouTube: 15s, 12s (2...n)
> Launch Vudu: 10.8s
> Launch Netflix: 13s, 12+s
> Launch WTWN: 5s
> Launch Opera TV Store: 13s
> 
> *New Mini*
> Software version: 20.4.5c-01-6-A93
> TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
> Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.266
> MBT: 51
> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.07.08-1005
> Startup: 2:30
> Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 3.5s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
> Channel change: ~3.5s - 4s
> Launch Amazon Instant Video: 16s
> Launch YouTube: 14s, 13s (2...n)
> Launch Vudu: 8s
> Launch Netflix: 14s, 12s
> Launch WTWN: 5s, 1s (2...n)
> Launch Opera TV Store: 13s
> 
> *Conclusions/Speculation:*
> I think the new Mini is about 10 to 20% faster than the old Mini depending on the task. It might have a faster graphics rendering engine that could be leveraged by the OTT apps. It possibly has a bit more memory to improve caching and OTT app performance. For example, WTWN populates almost instantly after the first time it is launched. Overall, the new Mini does feel slightly more snappy than the old Mini.


Wow your "Live TV launch from TiVo Central" and "Channel Change" times seems really long to me, even on your new Mini 2. All of my Mini's are 2 secs or less.


----------



## sbiller

strangedesign said:


> Wow your "Live TV launch from TiVo Central" and "Channel Change" times seems really long to me, even on your new Mini 2. All of my Mini's are 2 secs or less.


Could be that my methodology is flawed. Depends on when I click start on the timer.  I also need to decide, do I click start on the timer simultaneous with depressing on the remote or do I start the time immediately after. From a channel change perspective, I wait to see a moving picture on the screen. I think the TiVo channel banner appears first. I attempted to stay consistent from testing the old to the new so any differences shown should be real.


----------



## tarheelblue32

sbiller said:


> Could be that my methodology is flawed. Depends on when I click start on the timer.  I also need to decide, do I click start on the timer simultaneous with depressing on the remote or do I start the time immediately after. From a channel change perspective, I wait to see a moving picture on the screen. I think the TiVo channel banner appears first. I attempted to stay consistent from testing the old to the new so any differences shown should be real.


Doing it that way, your times for the old Mini are about what I experience when I have timed it. If the new Mini really is 1s faster changing channels, then that is a significant improvement.


----------



## eaadams

Can the mini 1 be factory reset? Perhaps 1 sec could just be update fatigue.


----------



## aaronwt

davezatz said:


> Yeah, yeah on box and bottom of the Mini. Plus my receipt says Mini 2.  I took pictures of that stuff, but it wouldn't be interesting to most and why I only posted the side-by-side.
> 
> But, hey, TiVo Mini 2 is also .3 ounces lighter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566302066721968128
> Power cable is more snug.


People keep saying that had issues with the power cord. But all four of my Minis never had any issues. Two were launch and two more we're from a year later. I can move the Minis all over the place and the power cord won't come out unless I pull it out.


----------



## southerndoc

I wonder what the numbers would be like with both running 20.4.6?


----------



## sbiller

geekmedic said:


> I wonder what the numbers would be like with both running 20.4.6?


I will re-run the numbers after 20.4.6 hits my box. I suppose it is possible that they've done some tweaking in 20.4.6.


----------



## telemark

Could someone check if there's a daughter-card for the RF?

You might not have to open the case if you use a flashlight to peer through the holes in the top of the case.


----------



## davezatz

telemark said:


> Could someone check if there's a daughter-card for the RF?
> 
> You might not have to open the case if you use a flashlight to peer through the holes in the top of the case.


Can you see enough from the Internal FCC pics?

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...=N&application_id=437495&fcc_id=TGN-TCDA93000


----------



## telemark

Ya, I tried. There's no antenna on the top of the motherboard.
Maybe found something, It's faint in the photos, but on the motherboard, just in front of the IR sensor.

There is another rectangle outline, which is often used for an additional board, but I don't know if that's an included RF board or likely an excluded debug board.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

sbiller said:


> I think the new Mini is about 10 to 20% faster than the old Mini depending on the task. It might have a faster graphics rendering engine that could be leveraged by the OTT apps. It possibly has a bit more memory to improve caching and OTT app performance. For example, WTWN populates almost instantly after the first time it is launched. Overall, the new Mini does feel slightly more snappy than the old Mini.


Thanks for the stats.  My W.A.G. is that the Samsung flash memory is faster. The biggest gains are flash-heavy, like rebooting and video buffering, and it could generally explain the pinch of extra speed on app loading and stored data.


----------



## raeiken

I can buy version 1 Mini's on Amazon for $114 and the new version for $149 I am going to need 5 of them. If I don't care about RF should I just buy the old ones for a savings of $175, or is there another reason.


----------



## h2oskierc

If it was me, I would buy the new ones. Even if you don't care about the RF remote, at least then the remote matches the roamio remote.

Or are you upgrading to a premiere? In that case, the old one uses the same remote the the premiere (or basically the same remote).

I am told that the back button on the RF remote is nice to have, but I haven;t really looked into that as of yet.


----------



## murrays

murrays said:


> I went ahead and ordered the dongle from Weeknees for $15...the order showed "C00260 TiVo Slide Pro Remote" which appears to be the product number without the dongle.
> 
> Either way, I'm happy with the transaction other than trying to explain to the CSR why he should give me something


No dongle with the slide remote, but got the Weeknees order the next day and all is good!

I'm glad I called.


----------



## raeiken

Thanks, I will be doing Roamio, better get the new minis. Different remotes would bug me over time.


----------



## buckyswider

raeiken said:


> I can buy version 1 Mini's on Amazon for $114 and the new version for $149 I am going to need 5 of them. If I don't care about RF should I just buy the old ones for a savings of $175, or is there another reason.


well, here's what I would do. Doesn't make it right, though. 

I'd buy four of the old and one of the new, in case you run into one situation where the IR doesn't quite cut it. I've already had to go back and pay $60 for the slide remote & dongle for one of my minis, since the setup just was too flukey with IR...I had thought it would work out just fine. (Well, and I bought these before the V2, so I didn't have an option either).


----------



## tootal2

what TiVo pro remote works with TiVo mini v2?


----------



## tarheelblue32

buckyswider said:


> well, here's what I would do. Doesn't make it right, though.
> 
> I'd buy four of the old and one of the new, in case you run into one situation where the IR doesn't quite cut it. I've already had to go back and pay $60 for the slide remote & dongle for one of my minis, since the setup just was too flukey with IR...I had thought it would work out just fine. (Well, and I bought these before the V2, so I didn't have an option either).


Having a different remote on my v1 Minis than on my Roamio kind of annoys me, but I am a little OCD. If it were me, I would go with all v2 Minis.


----------



## Fofer

I use Logitech Harmonies (universal remote controls) in place of TiVo's, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## h2oskierc

tarheelblue32 said:


> Having a different remote on my v1 Minis than on my Roamio kind of annoys me, but I am a little OCD. If it were me, I would go with all v2 Minis.


Me too. Plus, then I don't have to answer the question from the wife and kids, "why is this remote different?"


----------



## Ralph P.

Greetings,

Received my Tivo Mini v2 yesterday. I ordered it from the Tivo store so mine was already activated upon receipt.

This is my first Mini so I can attest to any improvements over the original. I have a Roamio Plus in my theater room and installed the Mini in my Living Room replacing a TWC DVR. 

The transition is pretty seamless. Setup was simple, fast and intuitive. Out of the box the RF remote worked with no issue. I have a MoCA adapter in my living room which supplies ethernet to several devices so I just went with ethernet to the Mini.

I find the unit to responsive and relatively fast when changing channels, taking only an additional second longer than the Roamio.

My wife will be the one making primary use of the Mini and so far she is happy. Can't think of a better endorsement than that... 


Regards,


----------



## HarperVision

murrays said:


> No dongle with the slide remote, but got the Weeknees order the next day and all is good! I'm glad I called.


I just ordered two slide pro remotes and later noticed they were the ones without the dongle. I called back later and explained they are sending the wrong ones and that I needed the ones with the USB dongles for a mini/premiere and the csr just setup a new shipment to me for the dongles only, free of charge for both. Not sure why it wasn't worth a call to TiVo for you? 



Ralph P. said:


> .......... My wife will be the one making primary use of the Mini and so far she is happy. Can't think of a better endorsement than that...  Regards,


That's the highest level of endorsement EVER to all of "man"kind!!!


----------



## foghorn2

I got in on that Slider deal yesterday @ Amazon, got 2 for $19.99 each free prime shipping.


----------



## HarperVision

foghorn2 said:


> I got in on that Slider deal yesterday @ Amazon, got 2 for $19.99 each free prime shipping.


What deal was that? I must've missed it.


----------



## Fofer

HarperVision said:


> What deal was that? I must've missed it.


Apparently only went on for a couple of hours yesterday morning. I missed it too. Not that I need another...

http://slickdeals.net/f/7687119-tivo-slide-pro-remote-for-roamio-19-99-free-amazon-prime-shipping


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> Apparently only went on for a couple of hours yesterday morning. I missed it too. Not that I need another... http://slickdeals.net/f/7687119-tivo-slide-pro-remote-for-roamio-19-99-free-amazon-prime-shipping


Oh cool thanks Fofer. I didn't need this deal anymore anyway. TiVo FINALLY made good on their promise to me from over a year ago and sent me two slide pros free, and the dongles!


----------



## murrays

HarperVision said:


> I just ordered two slide pro remotes and later noticed they were the ones without the dongle. I called back later and explained they are sending the wrong ones and that I needed the ones with the USB dongles for a mini/premiere and the csr just setup a new shipment to me for the dongles only, free of charge for both. Not sure why it wasn't worth a call to TiVo for you?


Perhaps you didn't read my prior posts, I got the slide pro remote for free after spending 20 minutes explaining to the TiVo rep that we would both be better off if I didn't return the v1 mini I had purchased less than 30 days earlier. He also told me that they didn't have any dongles.

I wasn't going to argue more over $15 when I was getting a $50 remote for free.


----------



## HarperVision

murrays said:


> Perhaps you didn't read my prior posts, I got the slide pro remote for free after spending 20 minutes explaining to the TiVo rep that we would both be better off if I didn't return the v1 mini I had purchased less than 30 days earlier. He also told me that they didn't have any dongles. I wasn't going to argue more over $15 when I was getting a $50 remote for free.


I read it and understood. I'm only saying to call back to get the dongle simply because they include it free if you tell them it's for a mini or premiere. I didn't look at it like I'm asking for more after they were so generous by giving me the remotes free, because the dongles aren't any real extra cost or revenue for them anyway apparently.

I certainly get your point though. I felt the same way for a couple days before I finally decided to call back anyway, due to the reasons stated above.


----------



## murrays

There was no ambiguity as to which TiVo I needed the remote for and $15 wasn't worth another long call. I had the dongle ordered within an hour of my original call.


----------



## HarperVision

murrays said:


> There was no ambiguity as to which TiVo I needed the remote for and $15 wasn't worth another long call. I had the dongle ordered within an hour of my original call.


Good deal then, no skin off my back, happy for you. Enjoy your Slide Pro!


----------



## webcrawlr

Dan203 said:


> It's hard to tell what they're referring to. There are two 1080p options on the Roamio. One is used to upsample the UI and all recorded video to 1080p/60 and the other is used for 1080p/24 pass through from apps. The old Mini had the 1080p/24 pass through option but not the ability to upsample the UI/recordings to 1080p/60. I'm hoping the new Mini has the same option as the Roamio.


Curious, when you say upsample are you talking about taking content other than 1080p/60 (720p, 480p, 480i) and converting that to 1080p/60 to output to the TV? If so why not just let the TV do that? Both my primary TVs produce a better picture when I output native from the TiVO and let the TV handle the conversion to 1080p/60.


----------



## HarperVision

webcrawlr said:


> Curious, when you say upsample are you talking about taking content other than 1080p/60 (720p, 480p, 480i) and converting that to 1080p/60 to output to the TV? If so why not just let the TV do that? Both my primary TVs produce a better picture when I output native from the TiVO and let the TV handle the conversion to 1080p/60.


A lot of people don't like the delay when switching resolutions when using native from the TiVo. That's why they like doing all the scaling in the tivo.


----------



## Fofer

Does that delay manifest itself when simply switching between channels? Because I am experiencing that delay (along flashes of black/green) and I didn't know if it was the fault of my new AV Receiver (with HDMI,) my new Roamio, or my TV.

Where do I go to fix it?


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> Does that delay manifest itself when simply switching between channels? Because I am experiencing that delay (along flashes of black/green) and I didn't know if it was the fault of my new AV Receiver (with HDMI,) my new Roamio, or my TV. Where do I go to fix it?


Only if they're different resolutions and refresh rates. If it's the same it won't delay until it locks in.

I wouldn't say it's a "fault". It's just based on how fast whatever device you're using after the TiVo takes to scale/deinterlace (AV receiver, Video Processsor, TV, etc) the new signal.

To "fix" it, the best thing to do is set the TiVo to output one resolution, preferably 1080p60 (for TV broadcasts, 1080p24 for streaming/movies) if available, or 1080i if not or 720p if that happens to be the native rez of your display.


----------



## krkaufman

Ralph P. said:


> Received my Tivo Mini v2 yesterday. ... My wife will be the one making primary use of the Mini and so far she is happy.


Have both your Roamio and Mini received the "OnePass" update? My new Roamio received the update seemingly immediately, but I have several newly-purchased and installed Minis still sporting the old "SeasonPass" software -- at a little over 24 hours and counting. (A short of satisfying experience.)


----------



## Fofer

The Minis are updating on their own schedule, apparently. My Roamio got it but my Mini has not, and it's been almost a week.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> The Minis are updating on their own schedule, apparently. My Roamio got it but my Mini has not, and it's been almost a week.


eGads!


----------



## Ralph P.

krkaufman said:


> Have both your Roamio and Mini received the "OnePass" update? My new Roamio received the update seemingly immediately, but I have several newly-purchased and installed Minis still sporting the old "SeasonPass" software -- at a little over 24 hours and counting. (A short of satisfying experience.)


Greetings,

My Mini has not received the update and still shows 20.4.5c.


----------



## Wammer

I've received the One Pass update on my Roamio. Looking forward to the Mini updates next.


----------



## passname22

When will next mini come out????? I'm thinking about buying mini v2 but I don't watch enough tv in the other room but it would be nice being able to watch live tv in two rooms.

If I did buy tivo mini for another room I would only use it 6-7hrs or less PER month. I could wait 6-8months if new tivo mini is coming out. DECISION DECISION


----------



## aaronwt

passname22 said:


> When will next mini come out????? I'm thinking about buying mini v2 but I don't watch enough tv in the other room but it would be nice being able to watch live tv in two rooms.
> 
> If I did buy tivo mini for another room I would only use it 6-7hrs or less PER month. I could wait 6-8months if new tivo mini is coming out. DECISION DECISION


Version 1 of the Mini came out two years ago.Version 2 was only released last month.


----------



## tarheelblue32

passname22 said:


> When will next mini come out????? I'm thinking about buying mini v2 but I don't watch enough tv in the other room but it would be nice being able to watch live tv in two rooms.
> 
> If I did buy tivo mini for another room I would only use it 6-7hrs or less PER month. I could wait 6-8months if new tivo mini is coming out. DECISION DECISION


The original Mini was released in 2012. The current Mini was just released in February 2015. We won't be getting another Mini refresh before 2017 or 2018.


----------



## h2oskierc

Picked up a Mini 2 at my local Best Buy today. Just happened to look, not expecting it to be the 93000, but it was. Haven't activated it yet...


----------



## HarperVision

h2oskierc said:


> Picked up a Mini 2 at my local Best Buy today. Just happened to look, not expecting it to be the 93000, but it was. Haven't activated it yet...


How much?


----------



## h2oskierc

$149.95. Best Buy was within pennies of Amazon, so wasn't worth asking them to price match. I think that is The same price as direct from Tivo, but with no outrageous shipping charge.


----------



## passname22

h2oskierc said:


> $149.95. Best Buy was within pennies of Amazon, so wasn't worth asking them to price match. I think that is The same price as direct from Tivo, but with no outrageous shipping charge.


tivo mini should be free shipping from tivo website.


----------



## h2oskierc

passname22 said:


> tivo mini should be free shipping from tivo website.


Really? I was charged for shipping on the one I bought from them.


----------



## Arcady

I bought my last Mini from Amazon mostly because TiVo was going to charge for shipping.

I think they only give free shipping if the order contains a DVR.


----------



## passname22

Arcady said:


> I think they only give free shipping if the order contains a DVR.


nope, I just double checked. checkout still says free shipping.

from tivo

"Free shipping offer applies solely to TiVo DVRs and Minis ordered directly from tivo.com. Free shipping is via ground (standard) delivery, which usually takes 3 to 5 business days.

Free shipping is not available to Alaska or Hawaii.

TiVo sells and ships products solely within the 48 contiguous United States, Alaska, and Hawaii."


----------



## HarperVision

passname22 said:


> nope, I just double checked. checkout still says free shipping. from tivo "Free shipping offer applies solely to TiVo DVRs and Minis ordered directly from tivo.com. Free shipping is via ground (standard) delivery, which usually takes 3 to 5 business days. *Free shipping is not available to Alaska or Hawaii.*TiVo sells and ships products solely within the 48 contiguous United States, Alaska, and Hawaii."


That's because of their scam where they say they can't ship via UPS Ground to here so they can make an extra $30+ shipping on 2-day, when in fact I know they can and I have it done all the time. TiVo just did it when they shipped my free Slide Pros, so I KNOW it's possible, even though they've specifically told me otherwise on numerous other occasions.


----------



## aaronwt

tarheelblue32 said:


> The original Mini was released in 2012. The current Mini was just released in February 2015. We won't be getting another Mini refresh before 2017 or 2018.


So it's been even longer than I thought. I got two launch Minis. So it's been three years and not two then? I was thinking I got it in February / March 2013.

Edit: It was only two years ago. The Mini was released in March 2013, not 2012. Here is the Mini press release from March 2013.

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...-extends-whole-home-viewin-nasdaq-tivo-994989


----------



## Ralph P.

h2oskierc said:


> $149.95. Best Buy was within pennies of Amazon, so wasn't worth asking them to price match. I think that is The same price as direct from Tivo, but with no outrageous shipping charge.


Greetings,

I purchased the Mini v2 from Tivo.com the week before last and shipping was free.


----------



## tarheelblue32

aaronwt said:


> So it's been even longer than I thought. I got two launch Minis. So it's been three years and not two then? I was thinking I got it in February / March 2013.
> 
> Edit: It was only two years ago. The Mini was released in March 2013, not 2012. Here is the Mini press release from March 2013.
> 
> http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...-extends-whole-home-viewin-nasdaq-tivo-994989


So it was. My mistake.


----------



## Alf Tanner

What's the going rate to convert a couple tivo minis to lifetime these days? Had them for a year or so


----------



## HarperVision

Alf Tanner said:


> What's the going rate to convert a couple tivo minis to lifetime these days? Had them for a year or so


Just cancel your service on them and then go back online a day or two later and reactivate them and you'll have Lifetime service (before May 4).


----------



## passname22

I pulled the trigger and bought the new tivo mini  I won't use it more than 2hrs PER MONTH BUT just in case!


----------



## Alf Tanner

HarperVision said:


> Just cancel your service on them and then go back online a day or two later and reactivate them and you'll have Lifetime service (before May 4).


Thank you very much for letting me know that!


----------



## HarperVision

Alf Tanner said:


> Thank you very much for letting me know that!


You're welcome! Did you do it already and did it work for you?


----------



## leiff

I'd like to upgrade my version 1 mini to a version two mini if it ques shows from now playing list quicker. version one takes annoyingly long six seconds.


----------



## Arcady

leiff said:


> I'd like to upgrade my version 1 mini to a version two mini if it ques shows from now playing list quicker. version one takes annoyingly long six seconds.


There is something else wrong if it takes six seconds to show the "My Shows" list. I can bring it up on my v1 Mini pretty much instantly. At least under one second.


----------



## h2oskierc

I noticed no performance difference between the mini v1 and v2. YMMV of course, but I would agree that there is something else going on there.


----------



## leiff

sorry, I meant time it takes from pressing play until show starts from tecorded shows list.


----------



## h2oskierc

leiff said:


> sorry, I meant time it takes from pressing play until show starts from tecorded shows list.


My version 1 seemed just like I was using my roamio. There has to be something else going on there. I saw no performance difference with the version 2 mini.


----------



## Arcady

leiff said:


> sorry, I meant time it takes from pressing play until show starts from tecorded shows list.


That still seems like something else is wrong. When I press play on a show, it takes maybe 1 or 2 seconds at worst for the show to play.


----------



## Bighouse

I just tried to order a mini online through the tivo store...but it won't accept my valid expiration date on my credit card.

Guess I'll try to pick one up at Best Buy this weekend.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Bighouse said:


> I just tried to order a mini online through the tivo store...but it won't accept my valid expiration date on my credit card.
> 
> Guess I'll try to pick one up at Best Buy this weekend.


Amazon sells them:

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA9300.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## leiff

my 6 second playback time was an exaggeration. using stopwatch I can confirm from all 3 of my minis- playback takes four seconds. if mini version 2 could cut this in half to just two seconds I will upgrade if someone can confirm. I believe someone prior said launch of Netflix was quicker also which would be nice


----------



## murrays

leiff said:


> my 6 second playback time was an exaggeration. using stopwatch I can confirm from all 3 of my minis- playback takes four seconds. if mini version 2 could cut this in half to just two seconds I will upgrade if someone can confirm. I believe someone prior said launch of Netflix was quicker also which would be nice


I'd be careful with this. As others have said, the performance difference appears to be minimal so you could end up dropping nearly half a grand and not notice any difference.


----------



## tarheelblue32

leiff said:


> my 6 second playback time was an exaggeration. using stopwatch I can confirm from all 3 of my minis- playback takes four seconds. if mini version 2 could cut this in half to just two seconds I will upgrade if someone can confirm. I believe someone prior said launch of Netflix was quicker also which would be nice


From post #177 in this thread:



sbiller said:


> I ran a series of unsophisticated tests on my version 1 Mini and new Mini which arrived a few days ago. Both Mini's were connected to the same television, same video settings, etc. I've added my new Mini to the priority list but it hasn't received the OnePass update yet.
> 
> *Old Mini:*
> Software version: 20.4.6-01-6-A92
> TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
> Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.26
> MBT: 50
> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.09.11-1305
> Startup: 2:55
> Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 6s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
> Channel change: 4.7s
> Launch Amazon Instant Video: 17.6s
> Launch YouTube: 15s, 12s (2...n)
> Launch Vudu: 10.8s
> Launch Netflix: 13s, 12+s
> Launch WTWN: 5s
> Launch Opera TV Store: 13s
> 
> *New Mini*
> Software version: 20.4.5c-01-6-A93
> TiVo Service Level: C: 031515
> Collab Slice Version: CP_Standard_t2 v.266
> MBT: 51
> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.07.08-1005
> Startup: 2:30
> Live TV launch from TiVo Central: 1st time - 3.5s; Subsequent to same channel: ~3s
> Channel change: ~3.5s - 4s
> Launch Amazon Instant Video: 16s
> Launch YouTube: 14s, 13s (2...n)
> Launch Vudu: 8s
> Launch Netflix: 14s, 12s
> Launch WTWN: 5s, 1s (2...n)
> Launch Opera TV Store: 13s
> 
> *Conclusions/Speculation:*
> I think the new Mini is about 10 to 20% faster than the old Mini depending on the task. It might have a faster graphics rendering engine that could be leveraged by the OTT apps. It possibly has a bit more memory to improve caching and OTT app performance. For example, WTWN populates almost instantly after the first time it is launched. Overall, the new Mini does feel slightly more snappy than the old Mini.


----------



## kazak99

leiff said:


> my 6 second playback time was an exaggeration. using stopwatch I can confirm from all 3 of my minis- playback takes four seconds. if mini version 2 could cut this in half to just two seconds I will upgrade if someone can confirm. I believe someone prior said launch of Netflix was quicker also which would be nice


I have the Mini (v2). Viewing a recorded show directly under the "My Shows" folder and then pressing Play on the remote, it took 5 or just above 5 seconds to start any recorded show (I used a stopwatch). I stopped the timer when the actual video came up on screen (the Play Bar appears slightly earlier). I never had a Mini (v1) so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## aaronwt

My version one Minis typically take two seconds or quicker to start playing. But When I was testing with three tablet streams , two streams to TiVos , and three streams to Minis,all concurrent. It did take more than six seconds for a show to start playing on my fourth Mini.

But that was fifteen HD streams being written/read concurrently when the six tuners on the Romaio Pro are included. So the fact that it worked without any issues is pretty amazing when compared to how it was at Roamio launch. Or when compared to a four tuner Premiere.. So a longer time for the show to start playing didn't seem like a big deal in that situation.


----------



## foghorn2

I have both Minis, cant tell the difference.


----------



## lessd

kazak99 said:


> I have the Mini (v2). Viewing a recorded show directly under the "My Shows" folder and then pressing Play on the remote, it took 5 or just above 5 seconds to start any recorded show (I used a stopwatch). I stopped the timer when the actual video came up on screen (the Play Bar appears slightly earlier). I never had a Mini (v1) so I don't know how they compare.


Your MoCA network can also play some part in the speed (if your using MoCA).


----------



## kazak99

lessd said:


> Your MoCA network can also play some part in the speed (if your using MoCA).


I would agree - lots of variables with different networks and arrangements. Just posted my results as an example.

I am using ethernet (not MoCA) with my Mini. My Roamio Basic is connected through a switch to my router, and my Mini (different part of my house) is connected through a different switch to my router (probably 80-85 feet of ethernet cable between the two devices).


----------



## coredump4

HarperVision said:


> Just cancel your service on them and then go back online a day or two later and reactivate them and you'll have Lifetime service (before May 4).


Can't believe I'm finding this information on May 7. Is there another strategy for doing a Lifetime conversion? Or is it a periodic promotion they run?


----------



## Random User 7

coredump4 said:


> Can't believe I'm finding this information on May 7. Is there another strategy for doing a Lifetime conversion? Or is it a periodic promotion they run?


They still have lifetime on the Mini. The date is always changing.


----------



## fcfc2

Random User 7 said:


> They still have lifetime on the Mini. The date is always changing.


Hi,
On the Tivo site, there is no longer a promo price, the regular price including lifetime subscription is $149.99. It seems like it is here to stay.
https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini


----------



## coredump4

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> On the Tivo site, there is no longer a promo price, the regular price including lifetime subscription is $149.99. It seems like it is here to stay.
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini


This is great, I'll likely be buying more Minis in the future. But does this mean they'll convert existing Minis to Lifetime upon request? If so, are there requirements, like minimum service time before they'll convert? Thanks...


----------



## HarperVision

coredump4 said:


> This is great, I'll likely be buying more Minis in the future. But does this mean they'll convert existing Minis to Lifetime upon request? If so, are there requirements, like minimum service time before they'll convert? Thanks...


Like I said, just cancel them and go back online a short time later and reactivate them which should then make them Lifetime.


----------



## coredump4

HarperVision said:


> Like I said, just cancel them and go back online a short time later and reactivate them which should then make them Lifetime.


Ahh OK, I was under the impression that "feature" had expired. Will give it a try! :up:


----------



## HarperVision

Random User 7 said:


> They still have lifetime on the Mini. The date is always changing.





fcfc2 said:


> Hi, On the Tivo site, there is no longer a promo price, the regular price including lifetime subscription is $149.99. It seems like it is here to stay. https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini





coredump4 said:


> Ahh OK, I was under the impression that "feature" had expired. Will give it a try! :up:


See the answer to that in the quotes above yours.


----------



## coredump4

HarperVision said:


> See the answer to that in the quotes above yours.


Yes, I can read, but those quotes appeared to be specific to new Mini purchases, not existing units. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## CoxInPHX

According to TiVo Support on Twitter, Free Lifetime on the Mini ends tomorrow 05/08/15


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596469665645334528


----------



## chiguy50

CoxInPHX said:


> According to TiVo Support on Twitter, Free Lifetime on the Mini ends tomorrow 05/08/15
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596469665645334528


I don't buy that. Although nothing in life is permanent, I think the Mini w/free PLS is here to stay until further notice.


----------



## krkaufman

chiguy50 said:


> I don't buy that. Although nothing in life is permanent, I think the Mini w/free PLS is here to stay until further notice.


Which would fit with the theme from this post and the subsequent couple followups, indicating that TiVo's "Social Media" team may not be in sync with their sales/marketing team.


----------



## davezatz

krkaufman said:


> Which would fit with the theme from this post and the subsequent couple followups, indicating that TiVo's "Social Media" team may not be in sync with their sales/marketing team.


I'd say they're all confused. Like the support note that announced Plex. Or the employee on the marketing team who insisted the Mini 2 was not different. Or the time the iOS app announced HBO GO integration. Or when the Roamio OTA launched and we were told it wouldn't work with Minis but did have Lifetime. Frustrating.


----------



## coredump4

HarperVision said:


> Like I said, just cancel them and go back online a short time later and reactivate them which should then make them Lifetime.


This trick is no longer working, as of July 2015. I tried to reactivate a Mini v1 I'd disabled, and my only choices were $5.99/mo. or $149.99 Lifetime. This was confirmed via phone call. I guess they're trying to sell more v2's? Frustrating.


----------



## tarheelblue32

coredump4 said:


> This trick is no longer working, as of July 2015. I tried to reactivate a Mini v1 I'd disabled, and my only choices were $5.99/mo. or $149.99 Lifetime. This was confirmed via phone call. I guess they're trying to sell more v2's? Frustrating.


Did you try to "activate" it or "reactivate" it? Before, you had to activate it as if it were a new unit to get the free lifetime rather than reactivating it.


----------



## HarperVision

tarheelblue32 said:


> Did you try to "activate" it or "reactivate" it? Before, you had to activate it as if it were a new unit to get the free lifetime rather than reactivating it.


Good point! I agree, try to activate it as a new unit.


----------



## coredump4

HarperVision said:


> Good point! I agree, try to activate it as a new unit.


Interesting.
Currently, the Mini is listed in my account as an "inactive" device, and there's no option to remove it.
I'm assuming I have to have it completely removed from the account first; does that also require a phone call?


----------



## tarheelblue32

coredump4 said:


> Interesting.
> Currently, the Mini is listed in my account as an "inactive" device, and there's no option to remove it.
> I'm assuming I have to have it completely removed from the account first; does that also require a phone call?


Just try going to the "activate a TiVo device" section on their website and see if it will give you the free lifetime option.


----------



## coredump4

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just try going to the "activate a TiVo device" section on their website and see if it will give you the free lifetime option.


Worked flawlessly, even with the Mini already listed as an "Inactive" device in my account. Thanks!


----------



## tarheelblue32

coredump4 said:


> Worked flawlessly, even with the Mini already listed as an "Inactive" device in my account. Thanks!


Thanks for the update. It's good to know that it still works.


----------



## estacionsj

Has anyone had success as of recently.Someone selling one on Craig"s 
that was on a monthly fee


----------



## tarheelblue32

estacionsj said:


> Has anyone had success as of recently.Someone selling one on Craig"s
> that was on a monthly fee


It should probably still work. I think the last report of someone getting free lifetime on a Mini that previously had a monthly subscription was a few months ago.


----------



## DevilStick

Registered to say I was able to do a Lifetime conversion on my own Tivo Mini last night (July 20, 2016).

I called Tivo, deactivated my device, and was able to activate it as a new device later that evening. The Tivo rep did try to sell me on a $50 Lifetime plan.

Thanks to this community for the tip!


----------



## lucidrenegade

DevilStick said:


> Registered to say I was able to do a Lifetime conversion on my own Tivo Mini last night (July 20, 2016).
> 
> I called Tivo, deactivated my device, and was able to activate it as a new device later that evening. The Tivo rep did try to sell me on a $50 Lifetime plan.
> 
> Thanks to this community for the tip!


Anything special you had to do (reboot the mini/tivo, etc.)? I cancelled the subscription on my Mini and it ran out a couple of days ago. It's still showing up under my active devices and I can't find any way to re-activate it with free lifetime. I tried the activate device link, but got a "The TiVo service number you entered has already been activated." message.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lucidrenegade said:


> Anything special you had to do (reboot the mini/tivo, etc.)? I cancelled the subscription on my Mini and it ran out a couple of days ago. It's still showing up under my active devices and I can't find any way to re-activate it with free lifetime. I tried the activate device link, but got a "The TiVo service number you entered has already been activated." message.


Does the Mini still work? If it is still listed under active devices, then it sounds like it hasn't been deactivated yet.


----------

